# Netzlaufwerke zum NAS automatisch erstellen



## master.of.war (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich zum automatischen erstellen von Netzlaufwerken.
Momentan habe ich eine batch datei im Autostart, die bewirkt dass sich der PC automatisch mit dem NAS verbindet und anschließend 1 Netzlaufwerk erstellt. Nun würde ich gerne aber 2 Netzlaufwerke beim Windows Start erstellen. So sieht momentan der Inhalt der bat Datei aus:

echo off
rasphone.exe -d "NAS-Server" & net use m: \\NAS-Server\public /user:"Benutzername" "Passwort" /persistent:no

Dies funktioniert auch alles...
Ich habe mir gedacht ich müsste logisch gesehen einfach noch ein und (&) hintendranschreiben und dann nochmal den Teil ab net use, nur halt mit den "neuen" Daten. Allerdings geht dies leider nicht.  Dann habe ich mir überlegt, dass das 2te Laufwerk in einer anderen Batch Datei ausgeführt und erstellt wird, allerdings wird dann im Autostart die erste und zweite Datei gleichzeitig bearbeitet, sodass die erste sich gerade mit dem NAS verbindet und die zweite aber schon versucht dass Laufwerk zu erstellen dabei ist der PC noch gar nicht fertig mit dem NAS verbunden. Also müsste es einen Zeitbefehl geben dass die zweite BAT Datei so 30 Sekunden später ausgeführt wird.

Geht eine der beiden Möglichkeiten? Alles in Eine Datei oder in zwei Dateien aufteilen?
Bzw geht es überhaupt irgendwie?!^^

Mfg
master.of.war


----------



## Psytis (30. Juni 2011)

wieviele User hast du im LAN, bzw wieviele kommen da immer neu dazu?
kannst du nicht einfach für Jeden User einen Ordner anlegen? und was macht die rasphone.exe eigentlich? ist der Server nicht im Lan dass du die ordner einfach über den explorer verbinden kannst?

du kannst aber auch die wait.exe von da Wait, die Entdeckung der Langsamkeit holen und einbaun. oder ein paar sinnlos befehle eintragen (zb ping /n x 127.0.0.1  ; dabei sollte x für die anzahl der pings stehen)


----------



## riedochs (30. Juni 2011)

Mein Anmeldeskript auf meinem Server sieht so aus:


```
@echo off

REM Laufwerke trennen
net use g: /delete
net use h: /delete
net use i: /delete
net use j: /delete

net use g: \\server\alle /persistent:no
net use h: \\server\%username% /persistent:no

if %username%==Jochen (
net use i: \\server\musik /persistent:no
net use j: \\server\progs /persistent:no
)

net time \\server /set /y
```


----------



## master.of.war (30. Juni 2011)

Also es sieht so aus der der NAS grad mal ca. 10 Benutzer hat und ich will auf meinem Privaten PC halt immer mit meinem Benutzer 2 Netzlaufwerke erstellen, ich kriegs halt nur mit einem hin und der zweite wird nicht erstellt. 

Das rasphone.exe hab ich in vielen Foren gelesen bewirkt, dass sich der PC am Anfang in dem Falle mit dem NAS-Server verbindet (es handelt sich ja hierbei um eine VPN Verbindung).
Wie gesagt alles funktioniert momentan noch perfekt mir fehlt nur noch dass sich das zweite Netzlaufwerk auch automatisch erstellt beim hochfahren.


----------



## Psytis (30. Juni 2011)

echo off
rasphone.exe -d "NAS-Server"
net use m: \\NAS-Server\public /user:"Benutzername" "Passwort" /persistent:no
net use n: \\NAS-Server\2public /user:"Benutzername" "Passwort" /persistent:no

sollte das nicht so aussehen?


----------



## master.of.war (30. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich dass so mache: 

echo off
rasphone.exe -d "NAS-Server"
net use m: \\NAS-Server\public /user:"Benutzername" "Passwort" /persistent:no
net use n: \\NAS-Server\2public /user:"Benutzername" "Passwort" /persistent:no

wird nur das Laufwerk m erstellt, nicht n


----------



## Psytis (30. Juni 2011)

gibt es ne fehlermeldung? geh mal die Befehle von hand durch, macht er dann alles richtig?


----------



## master.of.war (30. Juni 2011)

Also wenn ich die Befehle im CMD-Fenster einzeln eingebe passiert folgendes:

NAS-Server verbindungsbefehl                 geht
1. Netzlaufwerk erstellen                        geht nicht
2. Netzlaufwerk erstellen                        geht nicht 
Wie gesagt, in der Datei klappen allerdings die ersten 2 Punkte nur dass zweite Netzlaufwerk wird nicht erstellt und folgendes steht im CMD fenster wenn ich die komplettet Datei ausführe bzw wenn ich einzeln dass erste oder zweite Netzlaufwerk erstellen will:

(Ich ruf den Fehler auf dem Bild nun so auf, wie ich dass zweite Netzlaufwerk einzeln erstellen würde, da wenn ich die komplette Datei aufrufe diese Fehlermeldung nur paar ms angezeigt wird und sich dann das Fenster schließt, sie ist aber bis auf den Anfangsbefehl dieselbe)

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/uswmrvg1dxshl.jpg


----------



## Psytis (30. Juni 2011)

was passiert wenn das so aussieht:

echo off
rasphone.exe -d "NAS-Server"
net use m: \\NAS-Server\public /user:"Benutzername" "Passwort" /persistent:no
rasphone.exe -d "NAS-Server"
net use n: \\NAS-Server\public /user:"Benutzername" "Passwort" /persistent:no

edit:
ah moment: wie heisst der erste ordner den du verbindest?
ich glaube dass "Daniel Privat" da etwas stört mit dem Leerzeichen

versuchs mit 
\\NAS-Server\"Daniel Privat"


----------



## master.of.war (30. Juni 2011)

Also der Ornder Daniel Privat ist der zweite Ordner (der nicht erstellt wird), der erste heißt public. Allerdings wenn ich den ersten Daniel Privat nenne und den zweiten public nenne, wird auch nur der erste also Daniel Privat erstellt, ich versuchs jetzt trotzdem mal mit deinem Vorschlag.


----------



## master.of.war (30. Juni 2011)

So, habs getestet aber mit " bei Daniel Privat passiert auch nichts. Also er verbindet wieder nur und erstellt das erste Netzlaufwerk.


Fehlt da vtl. irgendwo ein & oder sowas?


----------



## Psytis (30. Juni 2011)

was macht er wenn du 

rasphone.exe -d "NAS-Server" & net use m: \\NAS-Server\public /user:"Benutzername" "Passwort" /persistent:no
rasphone.exe -d "NAS-Server" & net use n: \\NAS-Server\"Daniel Privat" /user:"Benutzername" "Passwort" /persistent:no

bzw hast du das noch mit dem & in der batch stehen oder so:

rasphone.exe -d "NAS-Server"
net use m: \\NAS-Server\public /user:"Benutzername" "Passwort" /persistent:no


----------



## master.of.war (30. Juni 2011)

Momentan hab ichs immer ohne & aber wenn ichs nun so mache:

rasphone.exe -d "NAS-Server" & net use m: \\NAS-Server\public /user:"Benutzername" "Passwort" /persistent:no
rasphone.exe -d "NAS-Server" & net use n: \\NAS-Server\"Daniel Privat" /user:"Benutzername" "Passwort" /persistent:no

Erstellt er auch nur das erste Netzlaufwerk, kann es sein dass er nach 
rasphone.exe -d "NAS-Server" & net use m: \\NAS-Server\public /user:"Benutzername" "Passwort" /persistent:no
einfach aufhört und dass zweite gar nicht mehr ausführt?

(Ich nenne nochmal die zweite möglichkeit die ich angedacht hatte, in eine zweite BAT datei das zweite Netzlaufwerk zu schreiben, aber dann müsste die Datei halt erst ausgeführt werden wenn der PC mit dem NAS verbunden ist also erst so 30 Sekunden nach der anderen Datei beim Autostart. Falls das überhaupt geht)

Mich wunderts halt dass es bei Riedochs (auf Seite 1) funktioniert, dabei ist der mittlere Teile ja fast identisch mit meinem.


----------



## Psytis (30. Juni 2011)

schreib mal eine batch mit
rasphone.exe -d "NAS-Server" & net use m: \\NAS-Server\public /user:"Benutzername" "Passwort" /persistent:no

und eine 2te mit
rasphone.exe -d "NAS-Server" & net use n: \\NAS-Server\"Daniel Privat" /user:"Benutzername" "Passwort" /persistent:no

dann eine 3te mit
echo off
batch1.bat
ping 127.0.0.1
batch2.bat

(wenn das so funktioniert ist das der grösste mist den MS gebaut hat. das hat eigentlich 0 sinn^^ )

was ich da halt nicht ganz verstehe,

zeile1: rasphon.exe => verbindung herstellen zum NAS
zeile2: net use => Netzlaufwerkverknüpfung erstellen, das macht er, also ist ja ne verbindung da
Zeile3: net use => bei der 2ten verknüpfung zickt er rum


----------



## master.of.war (30. Juni 2011)

Ahhh ich habe es nun hinbekommen, hab nochn paar Sachen ausprobiert und es geht jetzt, vielen Dank für viele Tipps^^

Eine Frage hätte ich allerdings noch, ich kann wenn ich mit dem NAS verbunden bin nicht mehr auf alle Seiten im Internet gehen.
Beispiel: wer-kennt-wen.de
Die Seite wird geladen, der Browserfenster bleibt allerdings weiß. Dies passiert bei ein paar Seiten, sage mal so 5%.
Bei den Netzwerkeinstellungen steht bei dem NAS genauso wie bei meiner "internetleitung" dass er Internetverbindung hat, kann es sein das der Browser versucht "über" den NAS ins Internet zu gehen bei ein paar Seiten? Im Internetexplorer steht wenn ich oben auf Einstellungen gehe, dann auf Internetoptionen und dann auf Verbindungen gehe bei "Einstellungen für VPN und Einwählverbindung" mein NAS-Server.

Kann mir wer bei dem Problem weiterhelfen?^^
(Nochmals danke fürs Helfen beim ersten Problem )


----------



## Psytis (30. Juni 2011)

wie hast denn das jetzt mit den Laufwerken hinbekommen?

schau mal im Browser in den optionen unter verbindung ob da eine VPN verbindung eingetragen ist.
edit: ach hast ja schon, hab ich überlesen.
schmeiss den da mal raus.


----------



## master.of.war (30. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich den da entferne, lösche ich den sozusagen komplett vom Rechner.


----------



## Psytis (30. Juni 2011)

also verlierst du die verbindung zu deinen netzlaufwerken?


----------



## master.of.war (30. Juni 2011)

genau, habe grad mit nem Freund gesprochen der meinte man könne dies bei einer VPN Verbindung nicht verhindern, es liege an den Seiten und es seien nur extrem wenige, wisst ihr was dazu?^^


----------



## riedochs (30. Juni 2011)

Musst du zur NAS mit VPN verbinden? Im heimischen Netzwerk sollte eine "normale" Freigabe besser funktionieren.


----------



## master.of.war (1. Juli 2011)

Ich hätte nun einige neue Fragen 

Also zuerst mal verwende ich den NAS sowohl per VPN übers Internet als auch wenn ich Zuhause bin einfach übers Netzwerk. Momentan sieht es so aus dass ich im Autostart die Datei habe die versucht die VPN verbindung übers Internet aufzubauen und dann 2 Netzwerklaufwerke erstellt. Das Problem ist nur, dass neuerdings man vom eigenen Netzwerk nicht mehr übers Internet auf sich selbst zugreifen kann, (habe schon Gespräche mit Telekom geführt und dies wurde erst letztens gesperrt da es nun so angeblich sicherer ist). Somit kriege ich wenn ich Zuhause bin beim Hochfahren des Laptops immer eine Fehlermeldung da er sich logischerweise nicht mit dem NAS per "Internetdomain" verbinden kann. Allerdings könnte ich eine VPN-Verbindung mit der Privaten IP des NAS erstellen. Nun wäre die Frage wie man dies in eine Batch Datei schreibt:

Verbinde mit NAS (Internetdomain)
//wenn dies failt (wenn ich zuhause bin)
Verbinde mit NAS (Lokale IP)

das mit den Netzlaufwerken wäre kein Problem mehr dann.

Wenn ich nun schreibe 
rasphone.exe -d "NAS-Server"
// "NAS-Server" ist in dem Fall die VPN Verbindung übers Internet auf den NAS
// und 
rasphone.exe -d "NAS-Lokal"
// in dem Falle VPN mit lokaler IP

versucht er zuerst mit dem NAS übers Internet zu verbinden und dann mit dem lokalen.
Soweit so gut, allerdings will ich die Fehlermeldung dass es beim NAS-Server gefailt habe nicht sehen. Kann man diese Fehlermeldung umgehen?
z.B eine Art "or" Befehl die das erste versucht und wenns net geht das zweite ohne groß rumzumeckern?
edit: oder halt z.B. if rasphone.exe -d "NAS-Lokal" = fail dann usw usw ^^

Mfg
master.of.war


----------

